# إعتذار إلى اللــــه : بقلم وفاء سلطان



## Coptic4Ever2 (27 مايو 2012)

بقلم وفاء سلطان 
إعتذار إلى اللــــه:
مع إزدياد الضغوط على الأقباط فى مصر كانت المرارة تزداد داخلى ومع سماعى لآيات الكتاب كما كان يـُرددها علىّ مسيحيون كنت أراهم حالمين يـُكررون كلمات محفوظة كان يزداد حنقى وشكى بها .. مِثل : أن شعرة من رؤوسكم لاتسقط إلا بإذنه، وأن من يمسسكم يمس حدقة عينى، ولى النقمة يقول الرب، وعينى عليك من أول السنة لآخرها، وإن نسيت الأم رضيعها فأنا لاأنساكم، أنتم تصمتون والرب يدافع عنكم، وغيرها الكثير من الآيات التى كنت أسمعها فى غيظ مُتسائلا ً فى داخلى وأحيانا ً لآخرين أين اللـه من كل هذا؟ ولماذا لانرى تأكيدا ً لتلك الوعود لكل من قـُتِل ظـُلما ً ومن أ ُضطهد ومن خـُطف ومن أ ُحرق بيته أو حقله أو دكانه ومن أ ُجبر على تغيير عقيدته
ولكنه فى أحكامه التى تفوق عقولنا البشرية أكد لى ضعفى وعدم فِهمى فى سلسلة من الأحداث والتى أعتقد بأنها ليست إلا البداية فحين تعامل النظام السابق بقمة الإستهتار والبطء فى حادث كنيسة القديسين تمت الإطاحة به!، وحين أهانوا رأس الكنيسة البابا شنودة عبر تظاهراتهم الهمجية فى الإسكندرية وجدناه يـُدبر له جنازة لم يَحظى بها أى ٍ من رؤساء أعظم الدول سواء على المستوى الشعبى أو الرسمى أو العسكرى ناهيكم عمن تحدثوا عنه بعد وفاته حتى ممن كانوا لايحبونه ! وأيضا ً حين وَجَهوا بكل الغِل والغباء ضربة قاصمة للخنازير بمصر بحجة أنفلونزا الخنازير، تم إنتشار الحمى القلاعية بمصر ليصيب مواشى مصر كلها بدءا ً من مدينة العامرية بالأسكندرية التى طردوا من بيوتها أقباطا ً إثر إشاعة عن علاقة مسيحى بمسلمة كعادتهم !، وحين أعلن أحد رموزهم (العوا ) بوجود الأسلحة بالكنائس أظهرت أحداث العباسية بالصور الحية وجود أسلحة داخل أحد المساجد يتم بها ضرب رجال الجيش المصرى!، وحين وضع رجالات الإخوان المبادىء الدستورية بمصر أوائل العام الماضى وأوهموا العامة أن قولهم نعم لتلك المبادىء هو نعم للإسلام أما لا .. فهى رفض له، فتأتى بنود هذا الإعلان لتـُسقِط واحد من أهم رموزهم ( أبو إسماعيل ) فيرفض مبادىء هذا الإعلان من وضعوه وحـَسوا الناس على قبوله!، وحين نزفت قلوبنا دما ً عما فـُعل بأهلنا فى أحداث ماسبيرو هاهم يتجرعون بلطجة وهمجية من وقفوا إلى جانبهم فى أحداث العباسية
أيها الإله الصالح أعتذر لك علنا ً عن تـَبرُمى وعدم ثقتى فى وعودك ووصاياك وأسألك أن تمنحنا بصيرة وفهم لما تـُدبره من أجلنا ولتـُبدد مشورة الأشرار . آســــــــــــــــــــــــــــف يارب


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2012)

*وعود الرب صادقة*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 مايو 2012)

الرب يحفظ المسيحية من هجمة التيار الاسلامى الغبية التى تريد خراب مصر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مايو 2012)

*المقالة جميلة جداً ...فعلاً أحداث تحتاج الى تأمل*


----------



## Twin (27 مايو 2012)

*ربنا يفتح عليكي *​


----------



## Critic (27 مايو 2012)

طبعا المقالة ايجابي ومشكورة عليه , بس انا عندى تعليق سلبى :
من كتر ما بنتلهف على نقل اى مقال بيتكلم عننا (وخاصة مقالات فاطمة ناعوت) بقيت حاسس اننا بنشحت اى كلمة حلوة ! مش عارف ليه مش مستريح للدور ده


----------



## grges monir (27 مايو 2012)

اسعاد يونس شخصية جميلة ومثقفة   جدا
بتفكرنى بفاطمة ناعوت


----------



## tasoni queena (27 مايو 2012)

انسانة محترمة وكلام جميل


----------



## aymonded (27 مايو 2012)

أشكرك يا جميل على نقلها ويظهر أنها اتكررت تاني
مع أن الكاتبة ليست إسعاد يونس بل هي وفاء سلطان
http://www.coptstoday.com/Copts-News...l.php?Id=16981
وهذا اللنك أحضره الأخ ناجح ناصح جيد
 [ لقد تم تداول مقالة " إعتذار الي الله " علي المواقع  الالكترونية وعلي صفحات التواصل الإجتماعى على انها للكاتبة والفنانة  المعتزلة إسعاد يونس وقمنا بنشرها علي موقعنا " الاقباط اليوم " نقلا عن  الصفحة الرسمية لقناة " سى تى فى "  ولكن تبين انها بقلم  الكاتبة وفاء سلطان وليس إسعاد يونس ..وتناقش المقالة جزء كبير من الآيات  الكتابية الواردة في الكتاب المقدس ومدى تطبيقها علي حال الأقباط بعد ثورة  يناير .. 
وأردنا ان نوضح هذا اللبس ونعتذر عن الخطأ الذى لم نكن نقصده علي الإطلاق .. - نُقل عن الأقباط اليوم ] 
​  أشكرك على تعبك، النعمة معك​


----------



## soul & life (27 مايو 2012)

مقال رائع ويستحق التاْمل والقراءه باستفاضه . لكن انا من رايى ان مثل هذه المقالات ليست شحاته   لكنها اشااده  بصبر الاقباط وايمانهم وايات انجيلهم اللى بتتحقق يوم ورا يوم امام كل ظالم  وهذه المقالات الجريئه الشديدة المصدقيه للاسف الكثيرين  لا يتجراْون على كتابتها  وقله قليلة من الكتاب والمثقفين الذين يمتلكون مثل هذه الشجاعه  للبوح عن ما يروه ويسمعونه  من ظلم بيقع على الاقباط وايمانا بان الهنا امين وعادل ولن يتركنا وهو على وعوده لنا مهما طال الظلم  مثل المثقفه اسعاد يونس وفاطمه ناعوت يستحقون التقدير  فقط لانهم  قالوا كلمة حق فى زمن لا يعرف الحق  .... زمن فيه اصحاب الاصوات العاليه هما من يحكمون ويتحكمون .


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2012)

*نحن جميعا ندين بالإعتذار لك أيها الإله القدير ضابط الكل وشكرا للكاتبه الرائعه *​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (28 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> أشكرك يا جميل على نقلها ويظهر أنها اتكررت تاني
> 
> مع أن الكاتبة ليست إسعاد يونس بل هي وفاء سلطان
> http://www.coptstoday.com/Copts-News...l.php?Id=16981
> ...


 
اشكرا اخى الحبيب على تصحيح المعلومة ... مع ان الموضوع كان على نفس الموقع بنفس الرابط باسم اسعاد يونس . وتم التصحيح من الموقع ... شكرا وربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2012)

يبارك تعبك انت يا جميل لأني لم أتعب في شيء على الإطلاق
والمشكلة في اللبس اللي حدث ليس شخصك الحلو بل الموقع 
وأشكرك كتير على ردك الحلو يا أجمل أخ حلو
كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (27 أبريل 2019)

محتاج إجابة 
أيها الإله الصالح أعتذر لك علنا ً عن تـَبرُمى وعدم ثقتى فى وعودك ووصاياك وأسألك أن تمنحنا بصيرة وفهم لما تـُدبره من أجلنا ولتـُبدد مشورة الأشرار .


----------



## aymonded (28 أبريل 2019)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> محتاج إجابة
> أيها الإله الصالح أعتذر لك علنا ً عن تـَبرُمى وعدم ثقتى فى وعودك ووصاياك وأسألك أن تمنحنا بصيرة وفهم لما تـُدبره من أجلنا ولتـُبدد مشورة الأشرار .




محتاج إجابة في إيه يا غالي
سؤالك المفروض يوجه للكاتبة نفسها لأنها الوحيدة اللي تقدر تشرح قصدها
فكلامها يختص بحقبة سياسية محددة كانت بتتكلم عنها 
ومش اعتقد أنه بيحمل معاني تانية​


----------

